# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area) شروحات :  اختيار الباور سبلاى المناسب لصيانة المحمول او الجوال

## mohamed73

اختيار الباور سبلاى المناسب لصيانة المحمول او الجوال معلومات تخص المبتدئين والمحترفين - محتارتشترى باور سبلاى 2 امبير او 5 امبير, خايف تشترى باور سبلاى 5 امبير, تعرف ايه الفرق بين كل باور سبلاى والتانى, فى الفيديو ده حرد على كل الاسئله دى واكتر اتمنى لكم مشاهده ممتعه       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

